# went to the ferret rescue



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi all,

Well, I took Tia to Lynn's (Derby Ferret Rescue) today and I was AMAZED at how many ferrets she has! They are so gorgeous! She has over 80 of her own there, plus holidaying ferrets and of course the rescues. She is an amazing woman and puts so much energy and money into such a good cause, wonderful lady!

Anyway, after falling in love with Parsley, Lynn's ENORMOUS silver hob, we had a look at the rescues. I could have taken them all!
I had always said that I wasn't bothered about colour/sex as long as Tia got along well with them - but in my heart I did really want a big fat squashy bino hob.

First off, we put Tia in with a group of 4 hobs, three bino and one silver/DEW. She fell out with one, so we eliminated him. Then she fell out with another so he was out too.

Next we tried her with a group of 7, 5 jills and two hobs. Here she ignored a lot and fell out with a couple and seemed to get one well with a GORGEOUS little DEW jill. Anyway, it was up to my personal choice then of a silver hob, bino hob or dew jill.

Tia was a bit overwelmed and was squeaking when someone started grooming her or trying to play with her - which is understandable! Bless her, the jill kept bugging her so we decided that that was not the best pairing, plus I'd prefer a hob.

So, we were down to the last two. I left saying I would have a think. For a bit I was going to take both hobs, but decided to be more realistic and picked the big albino hob. It wasn't really a hard chocie as right at the start of the visit when Lynn first introduced me to them, he was the one that caught my eye. I was in love with him from the moment I saw him but didn't want to get my hopes up in case Tia didn't get on with him so I was made up when things seemed to be going well 

He tried to play with her or groom her, and as she is not used to it she squawks at him but her just bumbles off. He is a gentleman 

So...Lynn is coming to do a home check on wednesday night and is bringing him with her and hopefully he will be mine! I am going to call him Tai (pronounced Tay) so it's Tia and Tai!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Exciting :thumbup:
I couldn't go there, I couldn't resist even though I've no room for a ferret


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, brilliant!:thumbup:
I hope it all works out. As soon as I no longer have my scaredy cats Im def turning my spare room into a ferret room. Would love to rescue a couple.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

awesome!

good luck and hope it goes well


----------



## Daisyandchlo (Feb 27, 2010)

Hope it all goes well


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Did you pass the home check?

I soo want a ferret but think I have a lot of research to do before I even think about rehoming one.


----------

